# Just finished this bar - 7.175 Troy Ounces



## kadriver (Oct 24, 2011)

Only a single refining.

A couple of specks of borax on the surface.

I used goldsilverpro's process for eliminating all the silver chloride.

It worked perfectly, the resulting AuCl was clear & bright.

I refined another bar earlier this week and melted it in with this batch to form one big bar.

Thanks for looking.

kadriver


----------



## TigWiz (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome bar. I hope to be able to afford a bar like this some day.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 24, 2011)

You sure do nice work. Every bar looks great!


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful, just flat-out beautiful!!! 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 24, 2011)

That is gorgeous(as usual).I would like to see some pics of your setup.Also I wanted to ask what material you process?I think you said the bar before this was from jewelry?


----------



## TXWolfie (Oct 24, 2011)

Dont believe anything kadiver says I googled his address and I seen leprechauns chained to a tree and they are forced to make those bars.


----------



## kadriver (Oct 24, 2011)

I have set up my shop in a rental property with an attached garage.

The tenant moved out & I re-did everything - carpet, paint etc.

I went to put another tenant in last year and they walked right in out of the rain with their shoes on that brand new carpet.

I decided I could not bear to have a tenant ruining all that new stuff - so I rented it to myself and began refining metals.

I'm afraid that it is nothing fancy. Just a garage with a work bench.

The kitchen is very handy for refining processes - particularly the cleaning of the metal before melting.

I bought a window air conditioner ($30 at a garage sale) for the garage and it will get it down to 75 degrees on a 95 degree day.

I do have a couch and TV in the livingroom so I can relax between processes.

It is a great place to get away and work on my hobby - refining.

Sometimes I stay over there until 3 or 4 in the morning.

I'll take some pictures and post them.

TXWolfie must have been mistaken because the leprechauns are normally kept under the house (in the crawl space) and out of view.

Thanks for looking - kadriver (Kevin)


----------



## kadriver (Oct 24, 2011)

The feed stock for this bar was scrap 10k 14k and 18k jewelry.

By the way, that bar is gone - on its way to ARA in Dallas.

My wife finds this material and brings home bags of it just about every day.

She is the reason for our sucess. Without her, I would be punching a time clock somewhere.

She hits the road on Tuesday visiting consignment shops, thrift stores, goodwill, and checking yard sales. On Sat & Sun she hits the flea market and yardsales hard - she even makes me get up on Sat morning to go look.

She stays at it until Sunday afternoon, then she colapses in bed for about 24 hours until about noon on Monday.

She is the best, and I still can't believe I got her to marry me.

kadriver


----------



## Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

kadriver said:


> The feed stock for this bar was scrap 10k 14k and 18k jewelry.
> 
> By the way, that bar is gone - on its way to ARA in Dallas.
> 
> ...




Lucky man!

Does she have a (available) sister? Gotta love it when women get you gold instead of take it away!


----------



## kuma (Oct 25, 2011)

TXWolfie said:


> Dont believe anything kadiver says I googled his address and I seen leprechauns chained to a tree and they are forced to make those bars.





kadriver said:


> TXWolfie must have been mistaken because the leprechauns are normally kept under the house (in the crawl space) and out of view.



:lol:


----------



## kadriver (Oct 26, 2011)

Lou:

As a matter of fact my wife does have a sister who lives nearby.

But she is attached to somebody. She works, and he stays at home!

On the weekends, she is getting just as good as my wife at finding gold & silver.

Of course, my wife trained her.

I buy all her metal also at 85% of spot.

I get more metal, and she makes good money.

These are wonderful people to be involved with.

kadriver


----------



## Aristo (Oct 26, 2011)

Grats on the fine work.


----------



## sena (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome 8)


----------

